# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Moción para abaratar el coste de la electricidad en las desaladoras de Murcia

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ladoras-murcia

29 de Octubre de 2015
*
Luz verde a una moción para abaratar el coste de la electricidad en las desaladoras de Murcia*






El Grupo Parlamentario Popular ha conseguido sacar adelante una moción para reducir el precio de la tarifa eléctrica para el uso de las desaladoras, a pesar de las críticas de los socialistas por no haber llevado este tema primero a debate en la Comisión especial de Agua, donde consideran que "se habría consensuado un texto entre  todos y hubiera habido unanimidad".

Los populares han modificado su propuesta inicial para intentar alcanzar un consenso generalizado, aunque al final solo han obtenido el apoyo del PSOE, la abstención de Ciudadanos y el voto en contra de Podemos.

En el texto final se pide que se aplique la tarifa P6 a los usuarios de las desaladoras, esto es, la  más barata todos los días y a cualquier hora y que se estudie la aplicación de energías  alternativas para reducir el precio de la tarifa eléctrica de las desaladoras.

Durante el debate parlamentario, el popular Jesús Cano ha indicado que esta rebaja sería principalmente para regantes y agricultores, "que son los que ahora tienen más problemas" y ha pedido al Gobierno nacional que estudie la posibilidad de rebajar el precio.

En ese sentido, se ha puesto en duda la propuesta del PSOE de construir Plantas Fotovoltaicas adscritas a las desaladoras para reducir el precio, pues dudan de su rentabilidad.

"Las plantas fotovoltaicas tienen en la Región entre 1.600 y 1.800 horas de producción al año, mientras que una planta desaladora tiene unas 8.000 horas al año y necesita una extensión de terreno bastante considerable", ha aclarado Cano, quien ha dejado la puerta abierta a estudiar esta cuestión.

Desde el PSOE, Jesús Navarro, ha apostado por una tarifa social y sostenible del agua desalada  y que "se use la energía fotovoltaica para que se mantenga el precio estable en el tiempo".

Por parte de Podemos, Antonio Urbina considera que el precio del agua desalada ya se abordó  en la Cámara "de forma más seria y aportando soluciones técnicas" en la que se incluían medidas como la energía solar fotovoltaica y la renegociación de las amortizaciones.

A su vez se han mostrado sorprendidos al conocer que el PSOE ha presentado una enmienda a la totalidad a la propuesta del PP "y es la misma propuesta que presentó aquí Podemos y ante la que se abstuvo".

Por último, los diputados de Ciudadanos han explicado que se han abstenido en la moción porque habían presentado una enmienda a la totalidad que "iba más allá" y en la que pedían la reducción del importe de la potencia, el cobro por potencia consumida y no por potencia contratada y la bonificación hasta el 99 por ciento en el importe del Impuesto Eléctrico.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Son mociones que tratan a nivel regional sin ninguna influencia en las decisiones estatales y europeas. En definitiva, una pérdida de tiempo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Lo positivo es que si están pidiendo la reducción de costes en desaladoras es que ya están tomando en serio su utilización. Y una vez que empiecen a utilizarlas se acabarán muchas de las tonterías que se han vertido sobre ellas. E incluso dentro de estos, los habrá quienes las dignificarán.

----------

NoRegistrado (01-nov-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y una vez que pasen las elecciones, todavía se posicionarán mucho más a favor de las desaladoras. El grupo Paloma ya las utiliza y valora bastante la seguridad del suministro. Algo que para una empresa grande como es, y por tanto, con un nivel de gastos fijos alto y unos clientes a los que debe satisfacer, es primordial tener un suministro que saben va a ser estable independientemente de las sequías.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

Como no es cara el agua desalada ya de por sí, además quieren que la electricidad la suministre las placas solares... Genial.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, pues entonces cierra el regadío y dedícate a otra cosas. Como han hecho muchos mineros, muchos trabajadores de astilleros y muchos de la industria siderúrgica. Al igual que miles de autónomos, trabajadores por cuenta ajena y pymes en los últimos años.

España no está al servicio de los señoritos del SCRATS.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

> Como no es cara el agua desalada ya de por sí, además quieren que la electricidad la suministre las placas solares... Genial.


Y no te gusta? Pero si es lo mejor que te podría pasar.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mejor una nuclear en Torre Pacheco.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Asteriom (04-nov-2015)

----------

